# is my bearded dragon dead?



## crazzyquennie (Aug 12, 2008)

my boyfriend just checked him and found a worm near his eye and not many signs of life (tho he can be like that anyway) his tails in the air. hes in shock and I cant say I like the reptiles that much and cant physically check. please anyone help


----------



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

someone needs to pick him up to check really. what kinda worm? might be a silly question but could it just be a meal worm?

has the dragon been feeding etc? hope all is well, but really without going to the viv and checking him i don't know what else to suggest.
good luck


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

what do you mean by a worm? how long has he been like this? i'd imagine he'd move or open his eye or something if you picked him up, what's the set up like eg temps?
sorry for all the questions but more info would help


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

are his lights off? they look pretty dead when cold and asleep - just remove the worm to make sure it doesnt harm him in any way as any live food could attempt to eat your liard whilst it is sleeping


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

This is just too odd for words.


----------



## crazzyquennie (Aug 12, 2008)

sorry lol im in shock too he was definitly moving around earlier on in the day so it has only been within the past few hours, he was fed yesterday and fed well and it was a mario worm found


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

im a bit confused...

do you mean the mario worm has eaten into him or near his eye.. or bitten him.. or maybe was the worm too large for him..

take him to the bathroom and bathe him and see if he moves when you place him in maybe an inch of tepid water.. not cold or hot...


----------



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

if he is asleep he could well look dead, all mine do! have you tried picking him up? without picking him up and checking him over i don't see how else you'll be sure.
maybe someone will have better advice than me,


----------



## KatiePearce (Aug 15, 2008)

someone on reptile forum who doesnt like reptiles.....lol stranger things have happened!


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

KatiePearce said:


> someone on reptile forum who doesnt like reptiles.....lol stranger things have happened!


is reality collapsing?


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

daftlassieEmma said:


> is reality collapsing?


 
not only is it collapsing ... it was never there in the first place.. we only exist on RFUK...


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

sparkle said:


> not only is it collapsing ... it was never there in the first place.. we only exist on RFUK...


collapsing without existing?!! :shock: that is f**ked up 

good thing i'm on here all the time though :whistling2:


----------



## ajay2502 (Jan 29, 2009)

is your beardie ok? have you managed to check yet? please keep us updated


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

ajay2502 said:


> is your beardie ok? have you managed to check yet? please keep us updated


yeah, don't just ask for our advice, grab it then f**k off :devil:


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

daftlassieEmma said:


> yeah, don't just ask for our advice, grab it then f**k off :devil:


i love your bluntness :flrt:


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

shell2909 said:


> i love your bluntness :flrt:


....i love you :flrt:

snuggle? :whistling2:


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

daftlassieEmma said:


> ....i love you :flrt:
> 
> snuggle? :whistling2:


well why not  
*gets comfy*


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

well surely the best way to see if he's 'dead' is to pick him up straightaway? not just look at him?! he may be ill and need help!
if i think something is dead i check right away as they might be suffering:devil:


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

i wouldnt even take this seriously!! as most people have said, you don't just look at it. I f your boyfriend was in shock, i'm sure he would still have picked the poor thing up and checked it over!!


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

shell2909 said:


> well why not
> *gets comfy*


yay!!! *snuggles* 

also, getting back to topic, seems like a stupid question to ask:whip:
you'd think it would be fairly evident :?


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

daftlassieEmma said:


> yay!!! *snuggles*
> 
> also, getting back to topic, seems like a stupid question to ask:whip:
> you'd think it would be fairly evident :?


exactly! i wouldn't leave it like that and come on here to ask, the least you would do is see if he moves by either picking him up or stroking him:bash:


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

shell2909 said:


> exactly! i wouldn't leave it like that and come on here to ask, the least you would do is see if he moves by either picking him up or stroking him:bash:


...or waiting to see if he starts to stink the house out :whistling2:


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

daftlassieEmma said:


> ...or waiting to see if he starts to stink the house out :whistling2:


whats that smell?
......................oh yeah, doh


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

lol, we still don't have an update...


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

daftlassieEmma said:


> lol, we still don't have an update...


ummmmm wonder why :whistling2:


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

shell2909 said:


> ummmmm wonder why :whistling2:


*gasp* hiding the evidence!!! :shock:

are we mean? even just a wittle bit?


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

Shell it must be getting late cos I am sure your signature just blew me a kiss!!

"Phoning the RSPCA and an optician"


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

crazzyquennie said:


> my boyfriend just checked him and found a worm near his eye and not many signs of life (tho he can be like that anyway) his tails in the air. hes in shock and *I cant say I like the reptiles that much and cant physically check*. please anyone help


 
i find it funny that people have commented " someone on a reptile forum who doesnt like reptiles" where as im actually thinkin " someone who doesnt like reptiles HAS a reptile?!?! " WTF???


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i find it funny that people have commented " someone on a reptile forum who doesnt like reptiles" where as im actually thinkin " someone who doesnt like reptiles HAS a reptile?!?! " WTF???


.....because its the bf's rep not the OP's :whistling2: 

why didn't he get his arse on here? :devil:


----------



## Boccia-Boy (Jun 9, 2008)

The post was at 10.41pm could the beardie be errrrrrrm sleeping - I know its a bit radical but.


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

Bloody hells teeth
Lets think an animal could be dying or in pain hmmmm lets LOOK at it!
For:censor:sake

In shock is quite possibly the lamest excuse Ive ever heard.
Get your arse into gear and tell your OH to stop pussy footing about and get something done.

Get the beardie out check it over, check temps, lights, what substrate, look at the diet of the beardie. If everything is normal go to a vets something is obviously wrong.


----------



## daviddave (Jan 4, 2009)

if one of mine was like that i would pick it right away. i dont like spiders but if i knew a animal was not well i wouldent hesitate to see if he was ok tell your OH to look at him right away.


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

still no update from last night  methinks 
a) they've got what they wanted and f**ked off
b)it is dead and they're hiding the body


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

daftlassieEmma said:


> still no update from last night  methinks
> a) they've got what they wanted and f**ked off
> b)it is dead and they're hiding the body


 
its a horrid thought but its a high possibility.


----------

